# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  فايف سبورت فى القلعه الحمراء

## fanan

*                       زار وفد شركة فايف سبورت التي  تملك حق نقل مباريات بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين استاد المريخ أمس وبدأ  تركيب الاعلانات ووضع الكاميرات وذكر حمادة شادي عضو الوفد أنه زار ملعب  المريخ من قبل وكان وقتها المراقب الأمني لمباراة مصر والجزائر الفاصلة  وأفاد أن استاد المريخ جيد وقال: لذلك قررنا أن نبدأ العمل به لأنه ليس في  حاجة الى الكثير من المجهود وبقية الاستادات معقولة ولكنها تحتاج الى عمل  ونوه الى ان الشركة عازمة على نقل البطولة بأفضل صورة وأبان أن الفنيين  الذين اشرفوا على نقل مباريات بطولة أمم افريقيا للكبار سيكونون حاضرين  وسيشرفون على نقل مباريات هذه البطولة وقال: أي مباراة سيتم نقلها بواسطة  12 كاميرا وذكر أن هذا العدد الكبير من الكاميرات سيتيح الفرصة للتعليق على  أداء الحكام وعلى كل شئ وأكد موفد شركة فايف سبورت أنه واثق من قدرة  السودان على استضافة البطولة بالصورة المطلوبة مبيناً أن وجود الجمهور عامل  حاسم من نجاح مثل هذه البطولات
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فايف سبورت حلت ضيفة علي أستاد فايف ستار



مبدع يافنان .. شكراً للخبر
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مشكوووووووور يا حبيب
*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

 
وقال: أي مباراة سيتم نقلها بواسطة 12 كاميرا وذكر أن هذا العدد الكبير من الكاميرات سيتيح الفرصة للتعليق على أداء الحكام وعلى كل شئ



 
هسع فى داع لى الكلام دا
اها إستاد مدنى فضحنا
الزول دا من الاول كان واضح
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ياها الكاميرات التلاتة بتاعت تلفزيون السودان
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*مشكوووورون
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

                         وقال: لذلك قررنا أن نبدأ العمل به لأنه ليس في  حاجة الى الكثير من المجهود وبقية الاستادات معقولة ولكنها تحتاج الى عمل



فرق يا ابراهيم !
                        	*

----------

